# The rs3m is actually so good!



## scrubizilla (Jul 7, 2021)

So, hi I kinda stoped cubing a couple months ago when I couldn’t get sub-9 and I had too much school. But sometimes I still cube and one day I left my gan somewhere and I wanted to cube so I took out my rs3m. I’ve also not liked the rs3m and been a gan fanboy but I decided that since I didn’t care about it I might as well put tons of lube in it for fun so I put like ten drops of dnm-37 and like 3 of mystic and all of a sudden it’s my main sooooo, yeah!

lol sorry if this is a pointless thread I didn’t mean to clog the forums or whatever…


----------



## Romy4 (Jul 7, 2021)

Yeah I agree! My main was a gan and then yesterday I decided to set up the rs3m nicely (instead of cleaning my gan 356m, cos I really hate cleaning cubes) and I just got loads of pb averages today!


----------



## scrubizilla (Jul 7, 2021)

Romy4 said:


> Yeah I agree! My main was a gan and then yesterday I decided to set up the rs3m nicely (instead of cleaning my gan 356m, cos I really hate cleaning cubes) and I just got loads of pb averages today!


Yep same here except no pbs


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 7, 2021)

The RS3m (original not 2020) used to be my main for a while. I used an angstrom setup and it felt amazing. I might still be using it today if it weren't for the Valk or WRm 2019


----------



## lawofthecube (Jul 7, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> So, hi I kinda stoped cubing a couple months ago when I couldn’t get sub-9 and I had too much school. But sometimes I still cube and one day I left my gan somewhere and I wanted to cube so I took out my rs3m. I’ve also not liked the rs3m and been a gan fanboy but I decided that since I didn’t care about it I might as well put tons of lube in it for fun so I put like ten drops of dnm-37 and like 3 of mystic and all of a sudden it’s my main sooooo, yeah!
> 
> lol sorry if this is a pointless thread I didn’t mean to clog the forums or whatever…



Hi, for me a beginner I need a more stable cube like the Gan M Pro but the RS3M is amazing at corner cutting and feels nice so I ordered the extra magnets which will make is heavier but hopefully a little more stable for me and at $9 it's amazing price. Anyone have a starting point for the tensioning like 3 or 4, just curious what settings you've used and what lube etc...

Thanks


----------



## Waffles (Jul 7, 2021)

My RS3M is tight and slow. I like my cubes this way (and why I don’t like the 11 M Pro or the XS) and it means I can get good exec times for algorithmic stages and turn slowly and lookahead in intuitive stages.


----------

